# Atlas brand spawn sacs



## jmarsh (Feb 10, 2010)

Has anyone ever had any luck w/these??? Im out of spawn and cant seem to catch a female w/egg, all males. I bought theses atlas sacs as a last ditch effort...just wondering.


----------



## downfloat (May 3, 2007)

They do not work well! I would try something different under the float till better spawn shows up. Some stores sell jars of certified salmon eggs those work better than Atlas, I Have tied bags from those in a pinch! Look at it as an opportunity to try some new ideas or baits!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

There's a reason for all the dust on those old faded bottles sitting on the shelf. :lol:

I've seen guys use them but I think the fish they caught were more lined that by bite. 

Frank's used to carry salmon spawn in jars. You may wanna try a jig w/waxworms under a bobber or bottom bounce a night crawler.


----------



## jmarsh (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah this is all what i figured, I tried waxies and crawlers yesterday, and i picked up 2 males... but only when i switched to spinners in desperation!! lol... havin fun just need to land a female..thanks guys.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Well switching to spawn isn't gonna guarantee a hen man:lol:! Stick with what you were using, a hen will come along at some point.


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Well switching to spawn isn't gonna guarantee a hen man:lol:! Stick with what you were using, a hen will come along at some point.


Absolutely. Why would you not just stick to jigs and wax worms or wigglers? I run jigs over spawn probably 4 out of 5 days from February through April!!!


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Use yarn flies in a spawn or egg pattern


----------



## friZZleFry419 (Aug 21, 2007)

Big ole night crawlers work great this time of year .


----------

